# Looking for Healthy Zucchini Bread Recipe



## kiri (Jul 30, 2006)

I am really having a hard time right now eating healthy. I am on several drugs, all of which make me queasy and crave donuts and other high carb foods. Before having to take these meds I loved salad and vegetables but now they don’t appeal to me at all. I thought maybe eating healthy zucchini bread would be a good way to sneak some zucchini into me but all the recipes I find call for several cups of sugar, white flour, etc. The only recipe that calls for whole wheat that I have found also uses some very strange ingredients. If you have a recipe for zucchini bread that uses whole wheat flour, honey or very little sugar, and other ingredients that I am likely to have in my kitchen, please share your recipe with me. If you have any other quick bread recipes that are healthy, I am open to them too.

halal37@yahoo.com


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

Good Morning Kiri - the recipe I use really isn't that good for you, but I'll keep looking. Meanwhile, let's bump up this thread and I bet someone will be able to help!

PS - what about healthy pancakes with zuchinni in them?


----------



## kiri (Jul 31, 2006)

Never heard of zucchini pancakes.  What do I do?

Kiri


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2006)

For recipes for Zucchini Bread that call for whole wheat flour, honey, etc., you might want to try accessing the Atkins & South Beach Diet websites. They're very into that.

Although really, breads, regardless of what they're made of, aren't the best way to get vegetables into you over the long term.  Have you told your doctor about this sudden diet disorder due to your meds?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 31, 2006)

Kiri, I have an absolutely yummy recipe for Banana Bread made with whole wheat flour and honey that I will post for you this evening.  I'm thinking it could be adapted to zucchini quite easily.


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

Click here: Discuss Cooking - Zucchini pancakes


----------

